
Mark Twain's Investment Portfolio - bookofjoe
https://marktwainstudies.com/mark-twains-portfolio-part-1-existential-hedging-the-united-fruit-company/
======
ngcc_hk
The unethical investor. hard choice in life.

Are you sided with the empire that become very strong, but suppressing million
or billion? Killing 30 millions along the way is just a lesson to learn.

In a movie and tv soap opera speak, Should you agree to the finger act so we
solve the population crisis? Or burn the whole capital to break the chain?

Or we just do his way - use of the money from united fruit to undermine the
long term mental war in America.

